# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  You want fast?

## JoshA

This is fast! 104 mph.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8j1d4AGMPo

----------


## Rosemary

Hang on! That is beautiful and the music is great.

----------


## stbartshopper

We have a summer home on Lake Charlevoix, Mi. The lake is 14 miles long. We have asked if this goes on in the winter up there as we have seen smaller I guess they are called 'ice boats?. We believe it does but not with that size and speed. Where do you think the video was filmed?

----------


## KevinS

The Google tells me that The Deuce is a 1930's Iceboat, which was rebuilt in 2005.   104MPH on an iceboat?  I'll pass, LOL.  That's not on my bucket list.

http://www.iceboat.org/wssa2/deuce/deuce.html

----------


## JoshA

World's Largest Iceboat, the Deuce, on Lake Mendota during the Wisconsin Stern Steerers Association Regatta

----------


## katva

I lost count of the "WOW"s that were coming from Andrew as we just watched this.....Love this song, too!

----------

